# My two girls Ripley and Xena(now two months old)



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

The same day when we rescued them is the first pic,now after a month with us,the second pic


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwwww! They look so much better! One of them looks like she has some hair loss. Did the vet find out what that is? It almost looks like an allergy but anyway, I am so glad you took them in. Poor things. People can be so cruel!


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

They both had skin infections(the darker one had eye infection too,vet was afraid she'll stay blind).I guess it was from all the dirt and feces they were kept in+no immune system what so ever.Their mum wasn't breastfeeding them the last two weeks for sure.I don't really get how they survived,I just guess it was meant to be.I'm still afraid that some hair loss will be forever,although my bf and vet say it will get better with quality food and time.

Don't want to be gross,but the darker one seemed in better shape concerning her weight until her first few poops.Worms in size amount of their heads,when she got it out of her system,she was as skinny as the chocolatey one.
However,they can be completely bald as long as I'm concerned,they are my warrior princesses either way lol.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah one time I fostered a pup who once we de-wormd it, gigantic round worms came out. Looked like a plate of spaghetti! (gross I know!) 
Time will heal those babies  in the mean time definitely use the search tool and look up socializing, training, crate/rotate, etc. 
There are a lot of very knowledgeable experienced people on this forum  

I look forward to seeing their progress!


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I look forward to seeing their progress!


I kissed the pup on the nose before our first car ride to the vet,right before worms came flying out his mouth.Even tho I immediately took pills for humans,I spent few weeks of my life staring at the toilet bowl waiting to have an aneurism.GROSS.lol.

Can't wait to upload the progress.Or at least them being alive after all the things I've read here :snap:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Such sweet babies. The little fawn one is cute as cute can be. 
Good on ya for rescuing. 

PS of all the newer folks around here, you seem to be the most motivated to learn. Kudos for that oo.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Awww, bless their little hearts! Glad they are doing better! Love to see turn arounds!


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

Just caught my bf bragging on facebook how he's watching a game with the door open and they are not entering cuz of his mad Millan skills.

Not to mention it was my idea not to slam the door in front of them but rather to make them learn some boundaries.
What can i say,men :stupid:


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Aw poor babies, but they look much healthier and on the right path to healing.  Super cute!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Ooh here they are super adorable lil pups can't wait to see them when they're all grown and healthy


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

More before/after pics


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Cute! Looks like Demodex on the darker one though. Have you had a skin scrape done?


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

Kingsgurl said:


> Cute! Looks like Demodex on the darker one though. Have you had a skin scrape done?


No,I was concerned about the skin condition and afraid of permanent hair loss,but the vet said it will go away eventually,so I kinda decided to wait it out.Should I insist on it,and should it be done fast,and more importantly is it dangerous I didn't do it??


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

They were in really tough shape when you got them. They look a lot better now. I'm surprised your vet didn't want to scrape. Are they on anything for the skin infection? Have you seen the hair coming back in? It just looks from the pics that the one has actually lost hair?


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

The vet really didn't blink twice when I was pointing out that they are basically rotting in front of me.He suggested I could clean them up with some pads soaked in warm chamomile tea or antibacterial baby wipes,but I had the feeling he said it just to calm me down,not cause he thought it was necessary.The skin started stretching and falling off cause they grew really fast and most of the spots have a silky hair over it.However,these spots aren't fully recovered yet even though infection seems to be gone.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Fast growth will not cause the hair to fall out because the skin is stretching. I hope your vet did not tell you that? Personally, if your vet was not concerned about the amount of hair loss on that pup, I would find a new one.
You've done a great job on them so far. Where did you get them again?


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

No,no,the hair wasn't falling out at all after we got them,just was non-existent in places,but the skin crust started to fall out after the skin strechted from growth.Now,the before non-existent hair parts are starting to have that silky hair growing,but slowly,and still looks like they're bald in places.

Misunderstanding,it got better but not as good as it should be,at all.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

ah, got it!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

They are so cute, I agree, looks like a bit of mange, not a big deal and some scraping might not even come back with positive results. Something to think about as they grow, I am sure they are getting better just being clean and getting healthy.. 

I also want to say, since you live in Croatia are you from an English speaking country originally? Your English ROCKS lol


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

ames said:


> They are so cute, I agree, looks like a bit of mange, not a big deal and some scraping don't even come back with positive results. Something to think about as they grow, I am sure they are getting better just baing clean and getting healthy..
> 
> I also want to say, since you live in Croatia are you from an English speaking country originally? Your English ROCKS lol


Oh thank you,this made my day ! No,I was born here and will stay here as long as my dogs want me to lol.Croatia is rather Americanized,younger generations live and breathe western music,movies and lifestyle.Of course we don't have the standard to match the dream lol,but nowadays,who has?
Elementary school favors foreign languages over math even,it's like they're saying-science won't get you far,learn something useful and move out lol.
Of course,most of my knowledge of the language came from the real housewives,not that they speak proper English


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha! @ the real housewives!  

Aww I just love these little girls! They are so cute!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Poor babies! Glad you saved them and they are recovering well  I was going to question your English as well but I didn't want to offend you lol! Your English and spelling is better than some Americans lol! Welcome to GP by the way! Glad to have you here


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm so excited to upload more,especially since my partner bought them pink collars and harnesses lol.Unfortunately,here the variety of dog products isn't up to any decent level and I will probably need to rely on some internet shops to get anything except plain crate that can easily get torn to shreds by a medium sized cat.Any suggestions on some hot pink muzzles ? I really want them badly .


----------



## madmaxmick (Aug 1, 2012)

look forward to seeing more photos as they grow


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

Taken today,in a cafe.I noticed how big they're getting going through my pics.God,they are only a month with me,and it seems like in a week they'll double in size if they keep this pace.


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

More of this sleepy cutie pie :love2:


----------



## madmaxmick (Aug 1, 2012)

would be nice to see some more photos as they progress


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

This was a great read and I will be sure to subscribe and continue to take note of all you do. This breed and people and general could use a lot more folks like you.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

CroBlondie said:


> Oh thank you,this made my day ! No,I was born here and will stay here as long as my dogs want me to lol.Croatia is rather Americanized,younger generations live and breathe western music,movies and lifestyle.Of course we don't have the standard to match the dream lol,but nowadays,who has?
> Elementary school favors foreign languages over math even,it's like they're saying-science won't get you far,learn something useful and move out lol.
> Of course,most of my knowledge of the language came from the real housewives,not that they speak proper English


Hahaha well kudos to your school system, smart teaching when you are young. I didn't have an option towards language until 9th grade, already late start lol. Real housewives of NY? Hahaha that's a riot! And just like Bella said its a hell of a lot better than some where it's their first and only language.


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

I got upset today real bad cuz the girl who adopted the litter first contacted my bf about the progress of our pups and told him that the puppy who was in real good shape(compared to what was left,my babies)died soon after adoption.We assumed that the reason was neglecting the necessity of the vet(she told us the adopters didn't take her cuz playful pit puppy is expected to do well,after all it's a tough pitbull I guess :curse,the parasites probably ate him alive.

I was mad as hell,and still am,if the two of ours made it,how in the world that puppy died??
Maybe it was some really bad disease,I would feel much better(sounds stupid but i would)if it was a case of -you couldn't have done anything-.
It's just,I can't place any blame on the girl or on me,but I'm so freaking upset.Please tell me that some pups in the litter are doomed to die,if playful (and better fed than the ones that made it) due to certain non curable disease.

I may be crazy but I would feel much better.


On a brighter note:


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

So sad to hear. Although I agree about the vet sometimes pups don't show any signs of sickness and if there is no signs some people especially inexperienced people won't take a pup to just get a check up just in case. I have seen pups that were given a free bill of health with others in the litter sick be fat, playful, and appearing to be healthy then wind up sick with no signs of it. These pups usually die because of the lack of signs of sickness. It sucks but, sometimes it happens if you are not overly cautious at times even when there is just one pup in the litter sick this usually concludes if they were recently together that they all are more then likely sick regardless if they appear healthy. That's just from my own personal experience.

On a brighter note the pup in the pic is adorable.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute pups. Glad they are doing better!


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

MSK said:


> even when there is just one pup in the litter sick this usually concludes if they were recently together that they all are more then likely sick regardless if they appear healthy. That's just from my own personal experience.


I kinda got nervous now.These pups are my life project now,the thought of anything happening to them is completely unacceptable to me,and would be unbearable.

So,does it mean I should be very cautious even tho they seem perfectly fine?
Their last vet check up went great,the vet gave them a shot(they have one more to go),checked their throats,sight and hips and was pleased.Should I nonetheless warn him at the next visit that one litter mate died but appeared to be very healthy(at least compared to these two)?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I would mention it to the vet just so he knows and he may have you run a stool sample or something to be sure. Sometimes things just don't show up other times they do effects every pup or dog different. if you feel the need to say something anyways never hurts to be cautious with puppies. Also this is me talking in general for instance my last litter was whelped off yard and wound up getting the Corona virus when I recieved my 4 pups at 8 weeks they were cleared by the other parties vet. i took them to my vet the very next day and I had 2 relapse the other two clear. The largest pup also wound up relapsing a few days later without any signs but, my vet had her on treatment anyways with siblings having it and she was fine. He said the larger pup could have likely died had he not told me to give her a few days and start her on treatment also just as precautionary.


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

Taken today,they are officially over 10 weeks :woof:
Cutest,cuddliest creatures on this planet.up:


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Awe their so adorable gah I'm getting puppy fever today to many pups!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

They're growing so fast! Super cute. Looks like their skin is clearing up really nice too.


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> They're growing so fast! Super cute. Looks like their skin is clearing up really nice too.


Yeah,the vet was right after all,with time and proper nutrition the skin problem went away.The fawn one still has few white spots but I assume it is a matter of days before it'll go away.

I am in awe how patient these girls are,usually puppies tend to display that they've had enough of squeezing,kissing,or better say harassing lol,but these two will allow me to bother them for hours,even if they would rather sleep in peace,they go out of their way just to be on a bed with me,and I am like a 3 year old child near them.Can't help it,the moment I see them I have the urge to lift them up in the air then hug them.:hug: They never growl or nip or bite,just are happy to spend every moment with me,no matter how annoying I can be .
I love em to death,I see them as the ultimate lap dogs :roll: .


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

They are so beautiful and look SO much better! Great job girl! Kudos for you!


----------

